# I Made A Pirate In A Barrel!



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice Scary Papa!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

bobzilla, thank you for the nice comment. This prop really got all of our friends and family. It was something they were really not expecting. My oldest grandson said this years party was awesome.


----------

